

Google Play Services 5.0 has a new Networking API - codeitup
http://www.quillandcode.com/2014/06/25/google-play-services-5-0/

======
briandh
It seems premature to be "freaking out a little bit" before knowing the
details. This specific component might be open source and/or the same API with
a different package name.

~~~
codeitup
It could be, or they could push back every change into AOSP. It just seems
like a very odd move to shift their networking API away from the open-source
Android, even if it is for security. They probably didn't really have any
other choice.

